# BMQ Locations



## BrendenDias (25 Nov 2012)

So I tried searching around, but couldn't find it..

Where are the locations for BMQ? If someone could be so kind to answer... thanks.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Nov 2012)

B.Dias said:
			
		

> So I tried searching around, but couldn't find it..
> 
> Where are the locations for BMQ? If someone could be so kind to answer... thanks.



P.Res you will do one near your local armouries or maybe at an ATC

Reg Force - CFLRS ST. JEAN


----------



## BrendenDias (25 Nov 2012)

Okay thanks, so I live in BC; the closest would probably be in Alberta perhaps?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Nov 2012)

B.Dias said:
			
		

> Okay thanks, so I live in BC; the closest would probably be in Alberta perhaps?



No, you will do it with units in your area, at a local armoury....


----------



## brihard (25 Nov 2012)

B.Dias said:
			
		

> Okay thanks, so I live in BC; the closest would probably be in Alberta perhaps?



No, it reserve units within a given region will generally pool instructors and candidates and run decentralized BMQs under their brigade battle schools- a reserve brigade is usually a dozen-ish different units. All BC army reserve units are with 39 Canadian Brigade Group, so they'll have a few different locations where they'll run BMQ, hopefully resulting in one within a few hours of every more remote unit.


----------



## BrendenDias (25 Nov 2012)

Wow thanks, good info.  :nod:


----------



## SentryMAn (26 Nov 2012)

P. Res Air still do RegF BMQ/BMOQ?


----------

